#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Forum doorverwijzing

## SpaceyDeeJ

Heren, 

super dat nieuwe forum, ziet er strak uit,moet alleen nog even pielen met die smilies in mijn handtekening, maar dat gaat goedkomen. 

Alleen het volgende :
Als je nu naar het oude adres van het forum gaat, geeft deze nog een verhuisbericht weer. Is het een idee om op dit verhuisbericht iets meer info te zetten en een link naar het nieuwe forum ?

----------


## admin

Deej,

Ja, dat moet nog. We zijn nu zo'n 6.000 personen aan het mailen met de instructies. Als dat gebeurt is dan zullen een aantal andere zaken worden aangepast.

Admin.

----------


## LJ Bert

:Smile:  eindelijk werken de smilies zoals ik ze altijd type merci he  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> Deej,
> 
> Ja, dat moet nog. We zijn nu zo'n 6.000 personen aan het mailen met de instructies. Als dat gebeurt is dan zullen een aantal andere zaken worden aangepast.
> 
> Admin.



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Dat krijg je als je zo'n site zo populair maakt.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## joe

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :s jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------

